
Show HN: Parboard is a dashboard for parse-server with jobs and collaborators - Malfunction92
https://parboard.com
======
marcospolanco
How is your product different from the regular dashboard?

~~~
Malfunction92
The open source dashboard has a bunch of functions that are missing from the
then hosted parse.com service. I tried to solve some of them with Parboard:

\- a hosted service means you don't need to fiddle with configuring and
deploying a new dashboard every time you set up a new parse-server instance

\- analytics are completely missing from the regular dashboard, and there
doesn't seem to be any plans for future support, so I thought I'd help
automate the process of integrating with popular analytics providers (mainly
GA's universal analytics).

\- a highly requested feature that was never supported on parse.com was
allowing collaborators to access the data browser; Parboard allows you to
invite and add collabs to your app so they can access and browse / edit data,
but with limited functionality (ie collabs can't edit / delete the database's
schema)

\- you can define jobs on parse-server, but can't schedule them to run;
Parboard integrates with a cron service to allow scheduling jobs for running
in the background

The biggest issue I'm facing right now is that to use Parboard the user must
make changes to their parse-server configuration (mostly adding cloud code
functions now), but I'm hoping to streamline the implementation process in the
future.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated!

